# Need Silicone Help for Fish Tank



## lizzy079 (Dec 28, 2014)

I rescued a fish tank not too long ago, the side is cracked and I've decided to replace the entire side seeing that I don't think putting another glass over it will help in the long run (the crack took up almost half of the side before spreading out to small minor cracks).

I bought GE Silicone I (I knew this was pure silicone with no additives), but when I checked the back when it was almost time to use it it said "Not for use below the water line or in aquariums"

So my question is what brand of silicone should I get in order to fix the aquarium tank, without worrying it will kill my fish?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I use stuff called "aquarium sealant". I'm sure its an up-charged version of something they sell cheaper but its likely the only way to be sure. You can order online. http://www.amazon.com/All-Glass-Aquariums-15905650106-Silicone/dp/B0002ASD34 

I expect that the warning means that it was made in a vat that may not have had all the toxic anti-mildew stuff cleaned out form the last thing made even if they didn't deliberately add any.


----------



## lizzy079 (Dec 28, 2014)

I checked and it seemed that the GE silicon 1 had a mold inhibitor, even though it wasn't included anywhere on the label &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## lizzy079 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting a link to it! &#55357;&#56842;

To be honest, I found it surprising that it in came in a bottle like regular caulk, I would normally find it more similar to how super glue usually comes in (just a bit bigger) in the big name pet stores, and the only aquarium store here where I live mostly sell tanks, fish, and some fish necessities, like food and filters.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if the silicone sealant has a mold/mildew inhibitor in it , it must state it on the label...
i have used ge many times with no problems..
the reason why they say "not for below the waterline or aquariums" is often to cover themselves.mainly because somebody is going to do a lousy job of building or resealing a tank and filling it up and then have it fail and flood the room..then that person sues the company for replacement of all of the fish and furniture and carpeting and cleanup and anything else they can think of..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can also buy it in a toothpaste sized tube, but if you are doing a whole tank, I think the caulk gun is easier (assuming you can use one).


----------



## lizzy079 (Dec 28, 2014)

Did a bit more research on GE and all I got were mixed results and information that contradicted with each other or left me a bit lost, with almost all the posts or information being 2+ years ago. Though I did find out that there are two types of Silicone 1for GE, one for bath and kitchen and the other one for Windows and doors, and plenty of people were saying that the one for doors and windows was the one you should go for. 

And after reading some other posts, I can see why they put the "not for below the water line and aquariums"on the label, there have been some mishaps with people not doing the job right or not letting it cure completely or even grabbing the wrong silicone, which led to their fish dying, and I guess in other circumstances it is possible for it to flood the room if it's not done properly.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Age is important with caulks. I had a whole ribbon around the bathtub not cure at all. I can't imagine what that would be like in a tank. Buy fresh, trust your nose to tell you when it is cured and when you have rinsed the tank enough (and/or test the pH before adding fish).

You can try making contact with a GE technical service rep. for a straight answer. If you get one let us know. 

Sealing a tank is such a PITA I'd spend a bit more to avoid having to redo it.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I have used GE as well and never had a problem....


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

This is the one you want right here.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-Silicone-I-9-8-oz-Clear-Window-and-Door-Caulk-GE012A-24C/100091111

It can be a bit difficult to find in the stores. Some stores don't carry it anymore. If you go to a fish shop, you may find silicone that is specifically for aquariums. It is the same stuff as the GE Silicone I, but it's a bit more expensive.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

that one does say mold and mildew resistant so i'd pass


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I usually have no trouble finding Aquarium sealant, marked and labeled as such, in good hardware stores.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... this reminds me; I have to get some myself. I have a fun little re-sealing project of my own to do. Check out this weird critter I found--an 8-sided tank:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

those are pretty rare tanks TOS..I have only seen 1 other..


----------

